# Linx Acquisitions - Delmedica



## BobN69 (15 January 2014)

I own shares in a Singapore company - Delmedica, and was approached by someone from Linx, supposedly a New York Merges and Acquisitions facilitator offering to arrange the sale of my shares at a very good price, but, now they say that their search has revealed that my shares are restricted and they need a payment of US$7,000 to release them. 
So, that"s the end of my dreams of spending the money!
I post this to alert any member who may be in the same position. Bob69


----------



## AlBundy71 (16 January 2014)

Hi I own shares Delmedica and have been contacted by Linx as well...  The same type of deal big money and they are asking for banking details...  I contacted Neil White from Delmedica and he said they were a scam...  Would love to talk to you or anyone else in the same situation...  Please feel free to contact me directly

Please note Delmedica has issued a notice to Shareholders back in July 2013 regarding these scams on their x-halo website...  x-halo.com

http://x-halo.com/newsstory.php?id=33

"_These companies are informing shareholders of a ‘hostile takeover’ and are initially requesting that the shareholders executes a ‘Non Disclosure Agreement-NDA” and provides details of their holdings. 

There then follows a statement showing some conversions to a listed entity, or statements that a company has deposited money to acquire these shares. However in every instance the shareholder is required to make an advance payment, or a payment to facilitate this transaction. 

A number of shareholders have forwarded the emails to us. We as a company have tried contacting these entities, in every instance our calls and emails go unanswered, to the shareholders these calls and emails seem quite convincing, they look very professional. 

PLEASE BE ADVISED WE ARE 100% SURE THIS IS A COMPLETE SCAM. _"​


----------



## boffin125105 (20 August 2014)

Hi all I have been contacted by a guy from red Door Mergers with basically the same story so beware anyone calling to offer the purchase of your share. What more concerns me is that I can't access Delmedica's website or site relating to the X Halo. I also have had no reply from Delmedica's investor relations department about this so called purchase offer, if anyone has any luck contacting Delmedica please let me know.


----------



## skyQuake (20 August 2014)

http://www.x-halo.com/downloads/letter to shareholders June2013.pdf

TL;DR: Anyone contacting you about your shares re a good price = complete scam


----------



## robdav14 (17 February 2015)

BobN69 said:


> I own shares in a Singapore company - Delmedica, and was approached by someone from Linx, supposedly a New York Merges and Acquisitions facilitator offering to arrange the sale of my shares at a very good price, but, now they say that their search has revealed that my
> So, that"s the end of my dreams of spending the money!
> I post this to alert any member who may be in the same position. Bob69




 Have to be so careful these days.   I have just received one from CLC Acquisition Corp. forwarding me BD-51.  Form.   Their website looks so professional but my better judgment tells me to stay away.   I do not wish to sell these shares anyhow as I can see a future here.  Thank goodness for the internet.  I was scammed 3 years ago for $10,000 these people are so cunning and appear very professional - anything from overseas now especially initially by phone call I see a " red alert"....robdav14


----------



## AlBundy71 (17 February 2015)

CLC Contacted me as well with a BD51-FORM AND NON-DISCLOSURE AGREEMENT Form...  I have again spoken to DELMEDICA about CLC it is defiantly a scam.

 CLC Acquisition Corp = SCAM


----------



## Tisme (3 March 2015)

AlBundy71 said:


> CLC Contacted me as well with a BD51-FORM AND NON-DISCLOSURE AGREEMENT Form...  I have again spoken to DELMEDICA about CLC it is defiantly a scam.
> 
> CLC Acquisition Corp = SCAM





Is Delmedica still a going concern!!!


----------



## Tisme (4 March 2015)

You people do know that John Ullmann is the con artist behind Delmedica, Hydro Solns, Fortune Apex and probably those companies wanting you to pay for releasing treasury shares to normal trading like CRC?

There's a poor sod in Texas who is a retired attorney who has had his name stolen by a sham New York brokerage as potential buyer of victim's sham shares.

Cut and run people. You have been taken by someone better than the wolf of wall street.


----------



## cybachic (20 April 2015)

Hi all researching this for a friend.  Are the delmedica shares still around to be traded or are they delisted?

Where can I find more information please?

What stock exchange are they listed on?

Thanks!


----------

